# Round 1 - Game 3: Hawks @ Heat (4/25/09 6:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Round 1 - Game 3

Series tied 1-1*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Michael Beasley | Daequan Cook | Jamario Moon
Yakhouba Diawara | Chris Quinn | Jamaal Magloire
Joel Anthony | Mark Blount | Dorell Wright​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Time to protect Home court. 

It'll be extremely hard to hit as many 3's as we did in the last game, but hopefully we can at least continue playing the same tempo we played. 

And even though the game was played at Miami's tempo, the Hawks still had 25 fast break points. That plus Miami's poor defensive rebounding kept that game more competitive than it probably should have been.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Great game 2 recap, a lot of links

http://www.hoopinionblog.com/2009/04/heat-108-hawks-93.html


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Last game was great. Lets hope this game at home is even better! :champagne:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamario sat out today's practice with that groin that has been bothering him. 

Hope he's able to go tomorrow. He was great off the bench in game 2.


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

i got 2 tickets section 109 row 20...that im sellling, let me know if interested


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ShOwTiMe 15 said:


> i got 2 tickets section 109 row 20...that im sellling, let me know if interested


price?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Looking forward to watching my first 2 play-off games of this season, DEN/NOH and MIA/ATL. We need to win our games at home, otherwise there's no way we have a chance at winning this series.


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

Jace said:


> price?


well ticketmaster has them going for 190 a pop...400 total....im selling them for 250 total...im in the family section of all the players...beasley mom ,UD baby momma,james jones mom...right behind the heat bench


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Can't wait to see the atomisphere of this game..I hope its CRAZY


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

So I've ran into a dilemna of some magnitude. Tonight, I have time enough to only do one of two things:
1) Complete work I urgently need done.
2) Watch Miami play their first Heated play-off game at the AAA!!! CAAAN YOUUU DIGG ITTTT??!!?!? :champagne:

.. in reality, I might not see this game. :sigh:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a going away party, my best friend's bday party and a huge university party tonight... I was able to find a way to divide myself in 3 but not in 4 for this game 

I missed last game too


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

The Hawks haven't won a playoff game away from Atlanta since May 8, 1997, according to the Associated Press.

Atlanta is 0-11 on the road since that game, including 10 blowout losses.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Let's control the pace and limit their transition hoops.

We do that, Hawks lose.

What link are you guys using?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Well hopefully we don't start on time b/c Dallas/Spurs still have 6+ mins left in a close game


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Marvin Williams out for game 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats a good start. Im not worried about Evans much, and if they go to the 3-guard lineup with Flip - then we go with Cook alongside Mario and Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> Marvin Williams out for game 3


Wow, big loss.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Miami up 2-0


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice J by Mario.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rio! 4-0


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO hits the turnaround


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JO for 2222222222222


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 333333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DWade for 3333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rio got it going early!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice layup by Mario


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUdonis to Wade for the slam!

That made me think of the play from Odom to Wade when he dunked on JO his rookie year


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

link guys?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dude, Wade, not fair man, not fair. Good rebound and feed by Intangibles to set it up.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We all know, when we have a good start we usually win.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Great D by Wade on JJ


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade to UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU for the slam


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> We all know, when we have a good start we usually win.


BUT we did start 11-0 over the Hawks in the 1st game this season only to get blown out the rest of the way.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

wade2ud!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2UD


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rio for 3333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 3333333333333333333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

damnit JO finish that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep shooting those Josh. I'll live with those all series long.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Black out looks great.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, bad turnover there. Need better communication between JO and Wade.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

2 great blocks by JO and Moon


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Timeout Heat


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good timeout. Things were getting a little sloppy on the offensive end.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

3 to's for JO already, but u gotta like the energy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How bout Intangibles? 9 boards already!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haslem is playing awesome tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, how many moving screens have we been called for in this series?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

come on Jamario...take care of the ball


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

we're getting sloppy.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

damnit clean it up on offense


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Holy crap, the crowd shot behind Wade shooting FTs look amazing.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Moooon


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Moon on the buzzer!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice play by Jamario to beat the buzzer

Heat 22
Hawks 12
End of the 1st


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon at the buzzer!

22-12 Miami after 1

Gotta keep this D up! And clean up some of these turnovers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not a great start for Beasley....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beasley is about to take his braids to the bench...

poor shooting and poor defense


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Beasley ineffective early. We need to keep trying to get him going, but if it gets close and he still is bricking, it's Intangibles Time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're struggling on O right now.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Bull crap foul call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, just ugly basketball right now for Miami.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

7-0 run, no big deal, it is Atlanta's bench doing the damage, and they won't be playing for long.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey *******...wanna call a timeout to stop the bleeding? What the **** are you waiting for?

How many awful possessions do you need to see before you make a change?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Crap offense guys...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley misses first few shots, completely melts down on offense. He isn't even attempting to be a threat now and is taking unselfishness to an extreme.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

9-0 run by the Hawks...all our momentum is GONE


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 333333

We REALLY needed that


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jj 3333333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

there we go...gotta get Beasley going


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Beasley


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There u go Beas


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO with the dunk


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes JO!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

way to be aggressive Jermaine! Hawks timeout.

We took their uppercut, nice job of fighting back...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Haha, bloody Josh Smith up. He deserves to be on the enemies list after his antics in game one.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

JO earning his paycheck


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'll give Josh Smith jumpers all day


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Chalmers back in. Unless Chalmers and Wade are in together, we pretty much don't run an offense.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice move JO!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Josh Smith on JO? We'll take that all day long offensively.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

2nd foul on Josh Smith


Watch how hard Jermaine is working away from the ball to get position...He's playing his tail off right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice aggressiveness by JO to draw Smith's 2nd foul


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Go right after Josh Smith


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jones!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

WHAT A SHOT!!! haah


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 333333

WOW


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JJ 3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333 from the top of the backboard


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

jj HAHAHA


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade hits.....damn that was pretty

Let's play D now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ couldnt do that again even if you gave him 1,000 more tries :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zaza misses both...let's end the half strong!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade is hot right now...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good D by Wade


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Open the flood gates - MO Evans is in...we know he can't guard Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO hits the J!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JO is killing it!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

holy ****ttttttt


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!!!!!!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Holy Sh-t! Wade! Jo2wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

holy ****


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

OH ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nice backdoor JO to Wade! And-1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WAde for 3333333333333333333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade: Where Amazing Happens


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade!

Mv3!!!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

myst said:


> 7-0 run, no big deal, it is Atlanta's bench doing the damage, and they won't be playing for long.


Damn, I'm good! haha


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a half by the guys, we let them back in it, then just obliterated them in that 2nd half of the 2nd quarter.

Im ****ing pumped!!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DQ for 3 Must've had nothing but Burger King the last few days.

Amazing run to end the 1st half.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dwyane Wade is looking like a GOD! Steals, assists, three's, dunk, amazing defense. Joe Johnson, Flip Murray, Josh Smith, Mike Bibby, hell! The Hawks are OUT of defenders for him!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

50-29 Miami at the half

Wade and JO :clap:

The Heat without Wade looked horrible. Hopefully they can get it going in the 2nd half.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We only scored 64 in Game 1, 39 in the 1st half, 25 in the 2nd.

The Hawks currently have 29 at half. Let's re-write history.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

IbizaXL said:


> DQ for 3 Must've had nothing but Burger King the last few days.
> 
> Amazing run to end the 1st half.


Burger King - CHECK

Nothing but Miami music pre-game and during timeouts - CHECK

White Haslem Jersey - CHECK

Lots of Alcohol Intake - CHECK

If it ain't broke, Don't Fix It!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Words can't describe D-Wade. If our bench can manage not to implode in the second half we are looking good. Wade has "it" tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hawks are at 31% for the game. Gotta keep their offense grounded in the 2nd half. Even when we struggled at the beginning of the 2nd quarter, we still kept it to our tempo so that's a good sign.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The only negative from the 1st half was our bench performance. We need to get better looks from Beasley, he looked so good when he went to the hole. We know hes a great shooter, but take the higher percentage shot Mike. Hawks cant guard you off the dribble, not Horford, Pachulia or JSmith.

DQ also needs to get off the snide, he's 0-fer again so far and his outside shooting is usually critical.

Thankfully, Rio, JJ and Wade are strokin the long ball.

Wanna give JO a round of applause, he's really holding down the paint, blockin shots and rebounding. Plus he has that midrange J going tonight.

Great half!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

MB30 said:


> The only negative from the 1st half was our bench performance. We need to get better looks from Beasley, he looked so good when he went to the hole. We know hes a great shooter, but take the higher percentage shot Mike. Hawks cant guard you off the dribble, not Horford, Pachulia or JSmith.
> 
> DQ also needs to get off the snide, he's 0-fer again so far and his outside shooting is usually critical.
> 
> ...


Good points.

Atlanta is going to make a run, we just have to answer like we did earlier in the half. If we continue our effort on D and on the glass, we should see a lot of Joel Anthony in the 4th.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

MB30 said:


> The only negative from the 1st half was our bench performance. We need to get better looks from Beasley, he looked so good when he went to the hole. We know hes a great shooter, but take the higher percentage shot Mike. Hawks cant guard you off the dribble, not Horford, Pachulia or JSmith.
> 
> DQ also needs to get off the snide, he's 0-fer again so far and his outside shooting is usually critical.
> 
> ...


Hopefully we pull away far enough that the bench gets to play the whole 4th quarter


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Has Joel become the Human Victory Cigar?

If so, happy to have him out there.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

2nd half, same JO...bucket!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet hook by JO


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

JO is too perfect for this series. To quick for Zaza and too powerful and skilled for Horford and Smith.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO again!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO doin work!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO is torchin Horford.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Why do people think Woodson is such a good coach? I mean, offensively, they have no system, and on defense, Spoelstra has been able to scheme us into any matchup we want.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Don't let off the accelerator...keep pushing up that lead


Wade for 2!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade. Automatic.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jamario out with a abdominal strain...should be able to withstand that


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade 33333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade 33333333. Insane.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

When Wade is hitting three, just not fair.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Great transition D fellas!


Wade another 33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again for 333333333333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade nWTF!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Does Wade have new shoes out or are those the same playoff shoes from '06? They look very much the same


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUdonis


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ud


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ud!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD off glass!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Not sure what caused Spo to call a timeout there...

I can live with the 2 shots Josh Smith made, those aren't high %...JJ made a nice move on the drive. I'd have to think he's adjusting something on D because our offense is working no matter what we do right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta pick up our D again. We're still up big but we cant have then gaining confidence here.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> Not sure what caused Spo to call a timeout there...
> 
> I can live with the 2 shots Josh Smith made, those aren't high %...JJ made a nice move on the drive. I'd have to think he's adjusting something on D because our offense is working no matter what we do right now.


Spo calls a timeout whenever he sees a defensive play he doesn't like.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice play by J-Smith


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, bad foul by Smith.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Here comes their run....


We're not getting any good looks on offense, let's get it going


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Evans for 3, lead down to 52-66, 9-0 run for ATL


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Hawks getting back in quickly


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

THis is looking like the 2nd quarter again.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice job by JO....J-Smith's 4th foul


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice hustle JO! Smith picks up his 4th


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

myst said:


> Spo calls a timeout whenever he sees a defensive play he doesn't like.


I really don't see that as a negative.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dolphins On The Clock!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice pass by Wade to JO...Horford's 3rd foul


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet pass by Wade to JO. Jo to the line again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> Dolphins On The Clock!


Almost forgot. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Smithian said:


> I really don't see that as a negative.


I never said it was a negative. I don't have a problem with it as long as we don't use all of them up.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dolphins select Pat White, QB, West Virginia....The Wildcat is gonna be sick!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley is way off tonight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JJ long 2


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade with the block!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade just sent Zaza's shot into the stands....WOW


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Lead cut to 11.........


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JJ for 3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333

End of the 3rd

Heat 75
Hawks 61


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Huge shot by JJ. God we needed that.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JJ coming up HUGE


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333333

Huge shot by JJ

Gotta wake the **** up though. This game is far from over.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade will sit and we'll probably have Chalmers run a few pick and rolls and waste time while Wade sits.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Smithian said:


> Wade will sit and we'll probably have Chalmers run a few pick and rolls and waste time while Wade sits.


The 4th qtr rest is usually shorter than the 2nd qtr...

But you're right, Mario will run the shot clock down and force someone to throw up a contested shot to beat the buzzer like usual


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade needs a basket to get hot again, he was having a hard time getting open looks in the 2nd half of that 3rd quarter.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley needs to make some big shots in this 4th like he did last game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

32 points is way too much to give up in a quarter. Especially when they just scored 29 in the 1st half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade still in.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bibby starts the 4th with an aiiiiiiiiiiiirballlllll


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rio 3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade not sitting, Chalmers another big 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 333333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 33333333333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dick Stockton just made a good point - the Hawks are only playing 7 guys tonight, so fatigue is going to be a factor here trying to play catch-up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice rebound by Jamaal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with the tip.

Wow, no fouls there?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

5 offensive rebounds on that possession...great job by all five guys


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

great offert on offensive glass


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 333333333

Nice extra pass by Beasley


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jamaal lit up someone on a screen on that possession too....LAYING THE WOOD!


DQ for 333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

That 3 point line is on fire!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jamaal is my favorite backup center ever (besides Zo)


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beass2Cook 33333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> Jamaal lit up someone on a screen on that possession too....LAYING THE WOOD!


Yup, people are going flying after these Jamaal screens :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hahaha look at Pachulia! Big Cat got him!








*TKO!*


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Haha, Jamaal has busted Zaza's face pretty good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is 3-9 in this half yet we havent lost any amount of this lead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade! what a move!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Pachulia back? Jamaal.......


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just not Beasley's night tonight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rio 3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 3333333333


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

This is Miami, Josh Smith, no dunking in Wade's house.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Ef him him, Wade. I officially hate Josh Smith.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great ball movement there!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Our ball movement the past two games is amazing...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The Heat are just physically destroying the Hawks inside. This whole team has really taken Jamaal's mentality to heart.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Haha, is this just "knock the ---- out of Zaza" night?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DQ for 3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333333333333333333333333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JO offensive board & bucket


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jo!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Way to close this game Miami!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

27pt lead.

Go Heat!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Is It Time?!?!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Why is Wade on the court? It's 25 points with 5 minutes left!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO with 22/10/3 and UD with 10/12

Those 2 have been great on both sides of the court.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Here comes DIAWARA and JOEL


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade to UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU for the slam


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2UD!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go JO. No easy baskets!

Wade, JO, UD and Mario deserve a standing ovation :clap:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Beat Them By More Than They Beat Us In Game One...make A Statement


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Game 1 was embarrassing, look at how we turned it around


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Quinn steal and score!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Quinn!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike's just had no luck on his shots.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I feel like Joel is gonna throw one down off a rebound in the next 2 minutes...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade3 said:


> Mike's just had no luck on his shots.


his shots look good, but keep rimming out kinda like DQ's stretch earlier in the year


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Damnit get a stop...I wanna win by 30+


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Mike. On most other nights he gets that and1.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

'Phins on the clock in 3 picks


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

100% from the FT line, when has that EVER happened?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 107-78! :clap:

All our starters played as well as we could have hoped.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Monday's game is still VERY important. We gotta win another one on our floor so that we keep homecourt advantage


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Did I see confetti at the end...? We're better than that.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What's up with the starters playing so late in the 4th.. stupid.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks like a great win..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Looks like a great win..


Were you not able to watch it? :whoknows:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Well now that I've gotten past my initial regret -

:champagne::champagne::champagne:

A great win tonight at home, and looks like the whole starting line-up {Mario, Wade, JJ, UD, JO} played some great basketball to keep this thing away.

Too bad it looks like DQ and B-Eazy just couldn't get going.

SOTG: "The New" Jermaine O'Neal


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade3 said:


> Were you not able to watch it? :whoknows:


Well it started at 8:30AM here, and I had to get a lotta work done before I leave at 3PM.

So I unfortunately conceded it'd be best to pass on this game, after much consideration. I then woke up at 12PM, just a little over an hour ago, so it looks like I won't get my work done anywayz.. :laugh:



..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You know its your night when this goes in...






The bench reaction is classic. At the end they show a replay of it and just watch Joel stand up as JJ shoots, sit down when the ball hits the rim, then stand back up when the ball somehow goes in


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Smithian said:


> Did I see confetti at the end...? We're better than that.


let me guess. you think its a terrible idea from the heat marketing team. right?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

That's a crybaby right there if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I see Jamaal in the pic so you no that means it was him that knocked Smith on his *** there :laugh:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Somebody should photoshop a pacifier in his mouth haha


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

It is insane how high Wade can jump


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> I see Jamaal in the pic so you no that means it was him that knocked Smith on his *** there :laugh:


Here too


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I missed the game, so did Jamaal get his own back on J-Smoove? Just wondering by the pictures, they seem like he could've done something.

Seems like it was a great effort, nice to see us having a great 4th quarter, and really getting a big win, that should do our confidence wonders. I would've watched but I went to a party, and when I got back, let's just say I wasn't in the best shape to watch this.

Jermaine O'Neal for SOTG, 22/10 is something we haven't had for a year or two, other than the odd game from UD. When was the last time the Miami PF/C both got double-doubles? I wasn't even expecting a play-off place this season, so to be the fifth season, and in the drivers seat to win the series with another home-game next, is really big for us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> You know its your night when this goes in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That shot was crazy :laugh:

Great to see the bench guys into it. People say Beasley doesnt care, but look how pumped he is on the bench. Him and DQ are lovin it 

Some pics from the game:
















































:laugh:!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Haha at the Chris Quinn picture.

I refuse to have a Beasley avatar until he sorts out his hair, because I think bald is the only thing that suits him.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> let me guess. you think its a terrible idea from the heat marketing team. right?


Aside from playoff time, do you think they're good? Need I remind you of the ring ceremony white out where the team decided to wear red? They have some really, really bad idea.

The confetti wasn't their idea if there actually was some. We've won a championship lately... Unless it is a close victory, lets save it for the big games.


Mr. Badger said:


> I missed the game, so did Jamaal get his own back on J-Smoove? Just wondering by the pictures, they seem like he could've done something.


No big moments on Josh Smith, but as a team, we absolutely destroyed Zaza so many times it isn't funny. You always saw him getting jacked up on screens and rebounds and he was flat out smash on a couple field goal attempts.

Rep to anyone who can produce a picture of Zaza's face after the game. Dude looked like he just got done boxing.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I don't need pictures to know Josh Smith is a crybaby...

Every time he didn't get a call, he throws his arms up and whines to the ref. Must have been nice in Game #1, because since we put a strong player (Haslem) on him, he hasn't done a damn thing. Keep shooting those jumpers homie!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Smithian said:


> Aside from playoff time, do you think they're good? Need I remind you of the ring ceremony white out where the team decided to wear red? They have some really, really bad idea.
> 
> The confetti wasn't their idea if there actually was some. We've won a championship lately... Unless it is a close victory, lets save it for the big games.


i might agree with the ring ceremony. but the confetti? if anything we should have more of it. The atmosphere when you attend a sports game should be more festive instead of just sitting on your *** all game eating stale nachos. Maybe its the soccer fan in me, but when you have the crowd engaged, cheering on the home team especially after a huge win, confetti adds a nice touch.

can we do more? yes. would be great if the Heat could hand out Heat flags (like they do shirts etc) so fans can wave them during the game. but again thats just the soccer fan in me.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I grew up as an Arkansas Basketball fan in the midset of 40 Minutes of Hell when over 20,000 a night packed into Bud Walton Arena, the Basketball Palace of Mid-America. I still go to games, and we still bring in 15 to 17 thousand a game in SEC games and big non-conference games and most announcers say Bud Walton Arena is one of the loudest in the nation and prtety much all of them saying Bud Walton has the best in-game arena management to keep the crowd in it from the opening tip until the final buzzer. I went to games in Oklahome City and the United Center this year and both of them did nothing but make me love the Hogwild Band, the best pep band in the land, even more. I have an idea of crowd noise. My whole point is lets save the confetti for a series clincher or atleast a close game. It really isn't a big deal.

For a real issue, for someone who went to the game, what was the pregame intro and how was it?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We wore red that game against Chicago because of having worn red in the series clinching win in Dallas.

Here are the player intros for this regular season. I dont think it changed much for the playoffs 





Stupid NBA took away the big boom and fire that used to come after the intros though


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Don't we usually have special playoff intro's or am I just thinking about the Finals?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> Don't we usually have special playoff intro's or am I just thinking about the Finals?


Yeah, its only different for the finals.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Either way, crowd was great and the blackout looked good.


----------

